# Do you see 'movie techniques' find their way onto the pistol/rifle range?



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2017)

Just last night I was talking to a buddy about what we witnessed at the pistol range over the weekend; then today I read this this article (which is very similar to what I saw at the range) - 

I cannot imagine a Marine Corps rifle/pistol qual where folks would do this, but I've been out a while too.

Anyone?

"Paging General Wick. General John Wick..."


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2017)

I have been taught this technique, after draw and rotating barrel parallel to ground before extension.  I was taught to shoot from this position at very (very) close range.  But the guy in the pic above?  That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 9, 2017)

While at III SOTG, we saw some young guns come through our course who were fully Haley/Costa-tastic.  That was fun.

Not exactly coming from hollywood movies, but maybe from some flashy magpul dynamics videos...


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 9, 2017)

I always wanted to do the cut open the unknown bag of drugs, chuck your finger in, lick it and say:

"Yup. *dramatic look* That's coke alright."

By always obviously I mean not. It would be pretty stupid! But it would look cool as fuck (at first).

Also not firearms related, duh!


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 9, 2017)

We had a bit of a dog and pony during one of our shooting packages.  The breachers had all of their charges out in advance of a run through the house, and were explaining what they had to the observers.  Someone asked about the detcord, and this kid rubs his finger on an exposed cut end, looks at his finger considering the white powder, and then authoritatively declares that it's gunpowder!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't think there's any one right technique...but I know there are a boatload of wrong techniques. I show kids a basic Weaver stance and tell them to vary it for their own individual comfort. 

Generals can do whatever the fuck they want, even if it looks dumb. Because they're generals.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 9, 2017)

I imagine the General is blind as a bat and probably hasn't fired a weapon in 10 years. Pitiful all the same.

I cannot tell you the amount of times dudes have stood up wrapped a belt of ammo around their arm, and one hand spray and prayed M249 or M240 trying to do their best Rambo. I think just about all of the instructors with SARG tried shooting two pistols at the same time. The countless amount of soldiers trying to imitate their favorite Hollywood actor on the range and everywhere else, is something that will always be.


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2017)

One day for grins a buddy and I went full gangbanger horizontal grip with our pistols. Paper at 10 yards, 20-something rounds fired, 3 hits.


----------



## nitrohuck (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't see the problem here, 

He clearly knows to grip the gun low enough so that his left thumb doesn't get slide bite as it sits overtop his strong hand, smart... also the close retention helps maneuver in CQB conditions...  kill two birds and get stoned, amirite?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 9, 2017)

AWP said:


> One day for grins a buddy and I went full gangbanger horizontal grip with our pistols. Paper at 10 yards, 20-something rounds fired, 3 hits.



Were you holding your junk? That's an essential element of the technique.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Were you holding your junk? That's an essential element of the technique.


He didn't have tweezers for holding his junk.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 9, 2017)

AWP said:


> One day for grins a buddy and I went full gangbanger horizontal grip with our pistols. Paper at 10 yards, 20-something rounds fired, 3 hits.



I think everybody here has probably had the great pleasure of just letting loose from the hip too. So much fun with an M14.


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> He didn't have tweezers for holding his junk.



Needle-nose pliers, thank you. I call it the Awesome Acorn.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 16, 2017)

My draw from the hip rides up my waist/rib-cage stopping just below my chest. The weapon is immediately parallel to the deck once the tip of barrel breaks the skin of the holster pointed downrange (no bowling maneuvers or fishing rods). What I have noticed though, is that I have more of the slide riding my skin at a 70 or so degree angle - just as I begin to extend the weapon, I clinch the pistol grip into my hands straightening out the pistol at a full 90 degree angle with a shit ton of tension from my wrists and forearms (my arms look great in the photos lol).

I have shot this way since 2012'ish and have put what seems like a few thousand rounds over the years doing so. At this point it is pure habit - it all started on a Roger's Range in the Arkansas / Memphis area and I have never changed that procedure.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 16, 2017)

I've used and taught a basic 4 step draw stroke, but instead of punching out from the chest, bring the front sight up to my line of sight and follow it to the target. As soon as the front sight drops into rear notch start pressing the shot. Full presentation is a modified isosceles. 

There are many ways to skin that cat, but I have found the above generally work's for most people. Unless there is a disability or funky body mechanics issue, most do well with it. It's not going to make you a grandmaster funk at the USPSA match, but for fast accurate hits, it's a solid method.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 16, 2017)

You guys wouldn't have to do all this flashy  Hollywood stuff if you'd just learn how to curve the bullet, and name your gun.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 16, 2017)

I took a class with a well-known instructor and was immediately pegged as a cop when he saw my draw stroke.  It's efficient and it works, but I do understand the logic behind the "draw in reverse of how you reholster" school of thought.  When you watch people reholster, you tend to see it's more streamlined than their draw.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2017)

You mean we're not supposed to stand in the open and hipfire everywhere?  Fucking Chuck Norris lied to me!!


----------



## policemedic (Mar 16, 2017)

Bullets curve around Chuck Norris.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2017)

You guys have seen this picture before, but I love it...It's my bro Stretch hot-doggin the 60 in contact. That to me is some gangsta shit right there


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 17, 2017)

T


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That is one big guy!



He was 6'4" and weighed about 140 lbs.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 18, 2017)

hell, you could use him for cover!

edit: He looks beefier in that photo than 140


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 19, 2017)

That's one of my most favourite of any photos ever posted here.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe 6'5, 170 with the Schlitz and cigarette.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Maybe 6'5, 170 with the Schlitz and cigarette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18296



Jesus, dude.  

If ever there was a Vet whose book I would buy in advance, before the damn thing was even published, it's you.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, Stretch made it home--he's still tall and lanky...and so did Marty Martinez, my bro who managed to snap that great picture of Stretch and John Shockley on the 79. I was somewhere to Marty's right during that fight. I love those guys, always will. Shockley made it home too. All are alive and well.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2017)

And sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2017)

.


----------

